# FinerDetails - BMW M3 Vert - full post



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Its not too often I do a full write up, most are almost there but not quite, mainly down to the amount of time it takes to do these and the return from them. However, I do occasionally commit to one and try to get the time aside to sit here for too long and create a more in depth read for the members.

This M3 came to me for a full Swissvax detail, engine bay, interior, full exterior. Some before images of the car when it arrived late afternoon.






















































































































the car was washed and clayed in the usual FinerDetails way, the moved to the ramp and left ready for the morning. First job in the morning was a check round with the PDG:










before getting stuck into the spot pad and cutting in work. The range of pics below should give an indication of just how much that involved on this car:


































































































































































































































after what seemed like forever, I finally got to switch to the 6 inch pads:








































































































































and then onto the roof:



















I think Jez liked this bit of the Detail!!!:










Once all machine work completed, and whilst Swissvax best of Show wax cured I set to on wheels and interior, engine bay, and the other detailing tasks:














































and after 13 hours work, the end results:






















































































































thank you for taking the time to read my write up, Iain


----------



## R1ch85 (Mar 26, 2008)

Really good turnaround, the 50/50 shots really show the difference you've made 

That ramp looks awesome too, bet it really saves your back when you can work at a convenient height.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

lovely work on a awesome machine


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

excellent job


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

awesome motor and a cracking job m8


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job Iain :Thumb:

First time I've caught a glimpse of the outside of your premises and I must say they do look very good. Highly professional and in keeping with the insides.


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

looks very good mate


----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Great job Iain :Thumb:
> 
> First time I've caught a glimpse of the outside of your premises and I must say they do look very good. Highly professional and in keeping with the insides.


thank you, but I do take full credit for the interior work, being as I did it all :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

very good work on a great car


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Stunning results as always. I must say that your premises do look amazing and very professional, not seen pics of the outside before. I'd love to have one of those ramps at my disposal too :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cacking work as always fella


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Top job as always :thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Excellent work mate, simply stunning results :thumb:

Really love the ramp as well!


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Great work fella, and all the comments about the premises are well justified, you have it looking spot on.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

looks great, thanks for doing the write up :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job


----------



## muttlyst (Apr 7, 2010)

excellent job on a superb car


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

awesome job and loving that ramp bet that makes life easier


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

nice job, love the ramp i need one:argie:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Great work Iain. What sort of torch was used?


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice work Iain:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

mattastra said:


> Great work Iain. What sort of torch was used?


its a laser L7


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb as per Iain :thumb:
how do you rate the L7 against the P7?


----------



## SSB Ad (Jul 25, 2010)

Great work fella bwautiful car


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Great job mate, stunning results, I love your unit looks like a fantastic set up


----------



## VeeDubEuro (Aug 31, 2009)

MMMMM if i had the money...... lordi the boy racers around near me would be screwwwwwed :driver::lol:




VeeDub


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> superb as per Iain :thumb:
> how do you rate the L7 against the P7?


dunno, best check which one it really is


----------

